# It was an aquarium out there



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Ran out Saturday with TimeFlies. As far as species seen in a day, it was an epic day, just couldn't get the deal sealed on most of them. 
The list for species seen:
Bull Red, Jack Crevalle, Albie, Spanish, Cobia, Mahi, Blackfin Tuna, Sailfish
List of fish hooked:
Bull Red, Jack Crevalle, Spanish, Albie
List of fish landed:
Jack Crevalle, Albie, Spanish
Rods broken
1 x 10wt TFO TiCRX (Got my high sticking on!)

We covered a ton of water, I think a touch over 70 miles at the end of the day. If anything made it all worth it, it was seeing the blackfin and that sail come in all lit up sail flared out, gleaming purple, and doing what sailfish do. Timeflies had a huge JackCrevalle on at the end of the day. After a long battle and doing everything right, the leader parted as I started to commit on it for the next circle.inch: Sorry again man, those are the ones that haunt me, right there in reach, doink, swims away 
Awesome day on the water, with some great company, spotted all the fish we could ask for, can't wait to do it again! TimeFlies, thanks for coming along on the crazy train, next time we'll stick a few more.
......and I didn't post any pics of ya, because I don't know if you want them out there :thumbsup:

L8, Harry


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Great day on the water. The 8 weight got one hell of a work out. We were the luckiest boat on the water all day it seemed. Everywhere we looked something else popped up, and there wouldnt be another boat in sight most of the time! Lets see if the pics will post.....


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet!!! Glad the swell forecast was on the money. 
The TiCRX is covered under warranty, right?
And is the first pic the beginning of the stress test? :001_huh:


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

LOL, yeh we were the luckiest boat on the water for sure.:thumbup: 
TFO is a $25 no-fault warranty. It will be on it's way to TX tomorrow morning. 
That pic was pre high sticking snappage, but pretty much the normal heat I would put on a 10wt. As you can see, that 10wt TiCRX has quite a bit of back bone in the bottom sections. 
L8, Harry


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, now I know what NOT to do to mine. :whistling:
Got a 8 and a 10.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice Jack!


----------

